# Dirty Steel



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

Is it possible to target and catch Steelhead in muddy water? I am new to this and know practically nothing about this fish.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

yes it is, but I would wait a couple days. V is good when it's muddy cause that is about 99% of the time. 

Try the slower eddy's and current when it's muddy.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Heres a good read.

http://www.jaypeckguides.com/articles/HighWaterSteelhead.htm


Use google to search muddy water and high water steelhead. Plenty of good reading and information.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

yonderfishin said:


> Heres a good read.
> 
> http://www.jaypeckguides.com/articles/HighWaterSteelhead.htm
> 
> ...


Great info. And i found out on my own that steels do sit in very shallow water when its high and muddy. Find the spot where you stand to fish clear water. Instead of wading out to that spot. Fish it. Im new to steelhead as well but trust me. It sounds a little funny to fish such shallow water cause i did alot of catfishing growing up. But they will be in 6" to 2' water when its high and muddy.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Rasper said:


> Great info. And i found out on my own that steels do sit in very shallow water when its high and muddy. Find the spot where you stand to fish clear water. Instead of wading out to that spot. Fish it. Im new to steelhead as well but trust me. It sounds a little funny to fish such shallow water cause i did alot of catfishing growing up. But they will be in 6" to 2' water when its high and muddy.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC



What I havent figured out yet is how to fish water as shallow as 6 to 12" with a float without spooking them. A float will be right there a couple inches from the jig or bait and they gotta see it plain as day.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

yonderfishin said:


> What I havent figured out yet is how to fish water as shallow as 6 to 12" with a float without spooking them. A float will be right there a couple inches from the jig or bait and they gotta see it plain as day.


Smaller bobber and maybe a 1/32 or 1/16 jig and try to do longer drifts probably the float in muddy water might just look foam or something. Dont they make those real expensive bobbers that are clear too. Give those a try if you feel like spending 6 bucks for 2. But if you can get a good clean drift for about 8 feet in front of them they shouldnt really be bothered by the bobber. Its just probably that initial fall to water that scares them. Try doing gentle casts with long drifts.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Rasper said:


> Smaller bobber and maybe a 1/32 or 1/16 jig and try to do longer drifts probably the float in muddy water might just look foam or something. Dont they make those real expensive bobbers that are clear too. Give those a try if you feel like spending 6 bucks for 2. But if you can get a good clean drift for about 8 feet in front of them they shouldnt really be bothered by the bobber. Its just probably that initial fall to water that scares them. Try doing gentle casts with long drifts.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC



Yeah thats what Ive been thinking too but thats still gotta be tricky to get right. The place I have in mind for fishing under these conditions has a very uneven bedrock bottom , getting a long drift into likely holding places is gonna be about like threading a needle. Im gonna have to get creative.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

yonderfishin said:


> What I havent figured out yet is how to fish water as shallow as 6 to 12" with a float without spooking them. A float will be right there a couple inches from the jig or bait and they gotta see it plain as day.


Simple. Remove the float and shot entirely. Cast a spawn sac out there by itself. Watch your line. When it moves you have a fish. Sometimes I use a shot or two. Also sometimes put floaters in the spawn bag. If you're using a float just pull up on it to get the bait in front of the shot and what not. Keep 'checking' as you drift.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Great article and insight guys! Who knew they would be in such shallow water when the rivers get blown out like that. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

I went out over the weekend. Water was hit and muddy. Fished everything I had and threw into deep, shallow, and even some tributaries. But, didn't even see any signs of steelhead in that section of the rocky.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

